# Accident while on uber trip



## samson ilori (Aug 24, 2016)

Can some advise me on what to do? I got into an accident recently. I was on a trip, got to an intersection without a traffic light and was as I almost cross the intersection to the other side of the road,then a truck tavelling from opposite direction suddenly made a left turn at the intersection and crashed into my driver's side door causing a big damage. The driver apologize and admitted responsibility for the incident. I then called the police and my insurance company and decided not call uber. After few hours my account was deactivated and also received a message from uber that they were informed that I got into accident. In a nutshell, James contacted about fixing my car and my insurance company also sent an estimate firm to verify the extent of the damage. Now I'm confused, I don't know what to do because it would be a fraud to receive from both end and also I might get my insurance policy cancelled if my insurance company find out that I drive for uber. No one wad injured in the accident.
Pls advice me on what to do.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

samson ilori said:


> Can some advise me on what to do? I got into an accident recently. I was on a trip, got to an intersection without a traffic light and was as I almost cross the intersection to the other side of the road,then a truck tavelling from opposite direction suddenly made a left turn at the intersection and crashed into my driver's side door causing a big damage. The driver apologize and admitted responsibility for the incident. I then called the police and my insurance company and decided not call uber. After few hours my account was deactivated and also received a message from uber that they were informed that I got into accident. In a nutshell, James contacted about fixing my car and my insurance company also sent an estimate firm to verify the extent of the damage. Now I'm confused, I don't know what to do because it would be a fraud to receive from both end and also I might get my insurance policy cancelled if my insurance company find out that I drive for uber. No one wad injured in the accident.
> Pls advice me on what to do.


If the truck driver admitted fault then why is your insurance involved? You don't want a claim filed against your policy. It will show up on a future loss run. Get the police report and that should have all pertinent information about the at fault driver and his insurance. I'm sure your going to have to give a verbal statement over the phone to his insurance company. Don't forget to claim lost wages. Uber's insurance puts you on the hook for the $1,000 deductible. And definitely DO NOT double dip. You don't want felony insurance fraud charges. What phase of driving were you in?


----------



## Aharm (Aug 14, 2015)

So you would have to tell your insurance you were doing Uber right? How does this work exactly...


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Aharm said:


> So you would have to tell your insurance you were doing Uber right? How does this work exactly...


Only if you're filing a claim with your personal insurance. But there's a good chance of you being denied. You still haven't posted all the logistics about the accident, so it's hard to say.


----------



## krzKIlla (Aug 24, 2016)

Were you with a passenger at the time? If so, then it would go through Uber s Insurance. However, if the police report says the other driver is at fault then the claim goes to that driver and not you. You should have however reported the trip to Uber under accident while with the passenger.


----------



## samson ilori (Aug 24, 2016)

Thank you so much guys. I got my insurance involved because I don't have much experience in accident issues and the police also ask me to call my insurance company because at that time, the police report was not ready.
However, I just asked my insurance company to step down that I follow up my claim with the liable insurance company.


----------



## samson ilori (Aug 24, 2016)

Yes! I should have informed uber instead of my insurance company.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

samson ilori said:


> Can some advise me on what to do? I got into an accident recently. I was on a trip, got to an intersection without a traffic light and was as I almost cross the intersection to the other side of the road,then a truck tavelling from opposite direction suddenly made a left turn at the intersection and crashed into my driver's side door causing a big damage. The driver apologize and admitted responsibility for the incident. I then called the police and my insurance company and decided not call uber. After few hours my account was deactivated and also received a message from uber that they were informed that I got into accident. In a nutshell, James contacted about fixing my car and my insurance company also sent an estimate firm to verify the extent of the damage. Now I'm confused, I don't know what to do because it would be a fraud to receive from both end and also I might get my insurance policy cancelled if my insurance company find out that I drive for uber. No one wad injured in the accident.
> Pls advice me on what to do.


So if you didn't notify Uber/James River, how did they find out? You say you were on a trip; did you have a pax? Maybe he/she contacted Uber. In their shoes, I think I would make that call in case injuries showed up after a day or so.


----------



## #1 UBER Slave (Jul 31, 2016)

Do you feel like paying the $1,000 deductible UBER has in its policy for you?


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

First things first:

1. When in an accident, do not admit fault at the scene. Get insurance information from the person who hit you. If the other driver has not yet called 911, do so. Contact your insurance provider immediately, tell them what happened, and provide them with this information.
2. Make sure the police are clear on the details of the driver hitting you, and hope that they are insured. If they are insured, never leave the scene without the information. If the driver does not voluntarily give you their information, demand it from the police at the scene of the accident: In most places, they are required to offer a preliminary report with this information.
3. Never admit fault. Admit only facts. If a driver hit you, then tell them what happened and it was their fault.
4. If it is a serious accident, go to the ER or schedule an appointment with a chiropractor the same week that it happened to get checked out. You may not feel pain or this or that the moment it occurred, but the next day you may feel it a lot. Have documentation.
5. If possible, take a few photos at the scene of the accident, of your car, and the offending vehicle. The more documentation, the better.

These steps are at least a CYA step program that cover you in the long-run.

I know this: The first 2 HOURS of my Uber driver career, I was stopped at a red light at a very busy intersection. I was rear-ended by a young gal that was not paying attention. She totaled her car out by hitting mine. Luckily, I had no passengers in the car at the time. I settled with the insurance agency who owned the vehicle that hit me on my own.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

The problem here is that anytime Uber finds out about an accident, Uber (James River) will they to first go through your own insurance company or at least try to get a half payment from them or something. Why else do you think they make you save a copy of your personal insurance card on file with Uber every six months?


----------

